# Fleetwood Motorhome Paint Quality (Cargo Doors)



## i_gotit (Jul 5, 2005)

:angry:  Fleetwood Motor Homes Of California, Inc.
Address:
3030 Myers Street
Riverside California 92523
U.S.A.
Phone Number:
800-322-8216

Summary Problem

Poor workmanship regarding the preparation and/or painting of motorhome cargo doors. Aluminum cargo doors now have many areas where the painted surfaces are erupting into raised blistered paint bubbles. These areas range in size from 1.5 to 5.0 inches in length and/or diameter.

Detailed Problem

I purchased my new Pace Arrow Vision in October 2000, and have enjoyed a number of trips over the past four and one-half years. 

Over the first year of coach ownership, I went through a number of â€œfix-it'sâ€ that were required to get the RV in proper shape â€“ in the shape that I'm sure Fleetwood intended it to be in upon delivery. Mike Thompson RV explained that these minor repairs weren't unusual, and often manifested themselves after a trip. In other words, â€œshake-downâ€ trips would often turn-up small problems that could be fixed quickly and generally at no cost. Following the first year, it seemed that I got all the â€œbugs outâ€.

In early 2003 (while washing and waxing the coach), I noticed that the top edge of/and the inside on the fuel door was beginning to rust. With that, I set-out to conduct a thorough front-to-back inspection of all the painted surfaces. To my surprise, I found additional areas â€“ around the top edges of the drivers-side cargo doors, where the paint was blistering in various pattern sizes. With this finding, I contacted Mike Thompson RV, where they asked that I bring the coach down for their inspection. Like me, they suspected that the doors had not been properly cleaned or primed (at the factory) prior to painting. With some coordination between Mike Thompson and Fleetwood, they concluded that the problem was factory related and repaired/painted the doors at no charge.

Approximately two months ago (April 2005) after finding additional â€“ new blistered paint spots (still on the cargo doors) I called Fleetwood, and explained this new dilemma. After spending several minutes on the phone with a young lady, I was told that Fleetwood didn't want to take any responsibility (an out of warranty issue) as it had been too long between the first repair and that telephone call. OBVIOUSLY I WOULD HAVE CALLED EARLIER IF I HAD NOTICED THE PROBLEM.

Last weekend, after returning from Dana Point, we washed the â€œrigâ€ (as usual) prior to returning it to the storage area. During this period, I found even newer spots on the doors, in different areas â€“ and on a front surface. 

Photographs of the damaged areas can be viewed at: http://www.streamload.com/114603681/PaintDamage 

It obvious to me, Mike Thompson RV and an independent RV paint and body shop in Costa Mesa, CA., that these eruptions under the paint were caused by poor workmanship â€“ the aluminum doors weren't properly cleaned prior to being primed and painted.

I would appreciate that you investigate this issue. It just doesn't seem to be fair to own a relatively new â€“ expensive RV, (with less than 9,500 miles) and one that is maintained at the highest standards â€“ in a covered RV storage area, and have paint problems of this magnitude. Automobiles that are twenty years old don't have this kind of problem. I need your help.

Resolution

Fleetwood should repair/replace these doors, as they weren't manufactured: cleaned/primed and/or painted correctly the first time.


----------



## jhfnmm (Jul 8, 2005)

Fleetwood Motorhome Paint Quality (Cargo Doors)

We, too, are having problems with the paint bubbling up on our 97 Bounder.  It is quite obvious that it is due to poor workmanship.  We would be interested in how you have made out so far.  The paint also peeled off our steps down to the bare metal.  We have had to redo that with Rustoleum and replace the scuff mat on them.  We have called Fleetwood before with some other problems and were basically told that once it went out the door, they had no responsibility for the thing.  We bought ours new and were hoping to have minimal problems with it as the first one we had, a Fleetwood Limited, was another lemon. HUGE problems with that.  Unfortunately, we have had the same problems with the new one, i.e.-tranny, manifolds (4 times) and all the included pipes, radiator (twice), jacks, headers (4 times) and on and on.  Even had problems with the windshield!  Now the dash and overhead AC isn't working.  It is to the point where it is too much stress to go anywhere as we never know what is going to break down this time.  We have had to go the expense of an extended warranty to give us some peace of mind while traveling.  If you were able to get somewhere with Fleetwood, could you let us know who you talked to and what you did?  Thanking you in advance.


----------



## simplyrob (Oct 7, 2005)

Fleetwood Motorhome Paint Quality (Cargo Doors)

All I can say is those Pics look bad. Sorry, looks like Fleetwood won't step up to the plate.


----------



## aalbarino (May 13, 2006)

Fleetwood Motorhome Paint Quality (Cargo Doors)

I had the Same problem with my 2004 tioga SL, Their customer service is horrible


----------



## ARCHER (May 14, 2006)

Fleetwood Motorhome Paint Quality (Cargo Doors)

I am partial to Winnebago, especially the older models where there was quality put into the design and workmenship.  Winnebago has been really helpful when I had questions on my ole 89 Chieftain.


----------



## bobw747 (May 21, 2006)

Fleetwood Motorhome Paint Quality (Cargo Doors)

I have recentely purchased a 2003 Pace Arrow and have noticed some blistering on the cargo doors.


----------

